

Does HP track what we print and scan? - anonu
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-05-07/mom-with-hp-printer-shows-the-digital-ease-of-bogus-cash.html
From the Article:<p>Manufacturers of printers and scanners, working with central banks and law enforcement officials worldwide, have also taken steps to fight counterfeiters, creating software that can detect and block the scanning of bills.<p>“HP works with law enforcement, industry, central banks and government agencies around the world to reduce the risk of counterfeiting activities,” said Michael Thacker, director of media relations for HP, the computer hardware company based in Palo Alto, California. He declined to be more specific: “Due to potential security risks, HP is obligated to keep the details of its activities confidential.”
======
ds9
For me the link led to an article titled "Woman With Printer Shows the Digital
Ease of Bogus Cash". It mentions anti-counterfeiting features in printers but
does not address the topic of the submitted title "Does HP track what we print
and scan?". The latter would be interesting but this apparently has little to
do with it.

Ease of counterfeiting, well that's an interesting topic too.

